# Angler of the Year..Please Vote!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Attention OGF Anglers!
The OGF staff and Jammin Jigs are pleased to announce The "Angler of The Year" Program.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

It is a chance for your voices to be heard as this will be a member only vote.
You can recognize a member for an outstanding catch or just show your appreciation for a member who has been particularly helpful here on OGF or on the water.
Maybe even a great new friend you met here on OGF.
Please include a brief paragraph about who you are voting for and why. 

The rules are pretty simple...
1.You must be an OGF member to vote.
2.Do not vote for yourself
3.Only one vote per member.
4.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
5.Please vote in this thread (any votes outside of this thread will not be counted)
6.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote.
7.Voting closes Friday January 5th 2007. 

OGF thanks all of you for making this a great place! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Early this year Hetfieldinn ("Borax" on the water) Asked if I had an open seat and I said no problem. Had a great time fishing that day and then our friendship grew. Borax is a darn good troller that works hard at fishing and is willing to share, on and off the water. I'm proud to call him a friend and he is my choice for Angler of the year.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'll cast a vote for my friend JIG. He is one heck of a fisherman and also is always willing to help. Volunteers to clean the grounds while camping and is just a good guy. Did I mention he catches a lot of fish?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I want to vote for *SHORTDRIFT*.. Even though I can not say that I have met him in person, I have learned most of my info from this site from him.. Appereantly he is an avid fisherman of all species, and really loves to share what he knows.. I can honestly say he is probally the top contributer (non moderator) to this whole forum info wise.. I may have more posts, but none half as meaningful as most of his..

Cheers to shorty for being a part of this forum..


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I have to agree with LS on this one. I also vote for Shortdrift.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

fishingredhawk

reel nice guy, awesome fisherman, cool, hot girlfriend


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I would like to cast my vote for ShortDrift, as well. He graciously allowed me to invite myself aboard his boat back in early June, and we've caught hundreds of walleyes together since. He's been fishing Lake Erie, as well as any other lake that might have a fish in it since before the invention of electricity. He is always eager to bring those along that otherwise might not get a chance to fish Lake Erie, and happily shares every bit of knowledge that he has in order to make for a more productive day on the water.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

ShortHetfieldDriftinnLundy amongst others lol ... These comments could apply to many here but for most consistent delivery in 2006, I would have to cast my vote for ShortDrift. 

He seems to popup in every forum offering the benefit of his fishing and life experiences in thoughtful manner. His posts are detailed and provide the kind of information that makes all of us better.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Talley one fer me. Shortdrift! Always there to help and definitely has fishin savy! :B


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm on the same page as others...Shortdrift gets my vote....demonstrates the character, integrity and passion that any "of the year" person could and he openly shares his fishing knowledge with all of us! What more could we ask for. And he released a fish of a lifetime (tiger trout)...You da man!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'D SAYTIGGER he definitely likes to fish and knows how to fish for those eyes.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

SHORTDRIFT!!!!

'nuff said...
________
volcano vaporizer reviews


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

My Vote: Ron Brich!!!! Better known as ShortDrift!!!!!!

Ron and I have become good friends in the last few years and he has shared many hours with me on the water. I also know he has a very strong passion for fishing and has a sincere eagerness to share with others.

From following all the post on this site and the previous website that several of us came from. Ron has unselfishly shared his time, knowledge, equipment, and boat with dozens of members. 

Ron is a great all around Fisherman, Seasoned Hunter, and Cares very deeply about his family.... Best of all... he is (A Great Friend!!!). 
I am proud to cast my one and only vote for Shortdrift!!!!. 

Stan
 








[
Stan and Ron.... 8 Lb 9 oz Walleye 9-23-06


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

C.M.O. for AOY...


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

People of some perch!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

people of the perchies!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Gotta go with Hetfieldinn, Hardcore fisherman , It runs through his veins!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i would have to agree with the old timers on here.. shortdrift is THE guy.. he even reach out to stinky carper like me, but i have yet take his generous offer..  he is full of knowledge(amongst other things  ), and willing to share if asked.. 
you da man Ron.. 
doc and katfish(robby) would also get my vote as well.. catfishermen know these 2 are the "goto" guys when it comes to catfishin'..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

to i have to pick only 1???? hard to decide.either k gonefishin or shortdrift. ron has a few votes going his way so if i only get 1 ,i'll vote for KGONEFISHING, even if i didn't get a ride in that new speedboat.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to go with fishingredhawk too. The pics in his gallery of him holding a few pig bass in the Cbus skyline are awesome. I can't believe he gets bass like that out of the Scioto, amazing to me.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

shortdrif for sure


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im a big fish junkie (all species), and have to vote for the member that consistently catches the BIGGEST fish..Katfish

Ive never fished with him, but it seems like he is always posting pics of MONSTERS. Maybe even more impressive than his personal catches, he seems to be able to put other people on the MONSTERS as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mine would be the entire lake erie forum. all who actively participate, not the lurkers. just the ones who always post. i have learned more this year about fishing lake erie than i have in the last 10 years. everyone is willing to share info on where, how deep, what to use and how fast to go and so on. i share every bit of info i learn and so do a lot of others on that forum. its not like some other forums i have read where its a big secret on how the fish were caught or where they were caught. everyone seems so scared that someone is going to steal there spot they aren't willing to share info like the men on the lake erie forum.

but if you need just one name it is without a doubt SHORTDRIFT. he seems to know a little bit about fishing....  just make sure to check the ice before you launch..lol


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Tally another for Shortdrift. My son and I first met him many years ago at Old State Park in Portage Lakes ice fishing. He was friendly (believe it or not  ) and more than willing to help us novice ice fisherman out - and has been ever since.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey I got one vote YIPPEEE, thanks Van.

I guess I will vote for shortdrift, he is the YODA of OGF


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Haven't met him yet, but his help has still been greatly appreciated. Had a hell of a year on Erie with his and others help.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hang on a minute...I nominated the Short one last year...can he win two consecutive years. Oh wait, there wasn't a sportsman of the year then. Okay, then Shortdrift it is...!  

BTW, Ron, I'll be expecting that check towards the latter part of the week.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All the other voter's got their check's and cleaned me out.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Never had the opportunity to meet the man, but he always provides excellent reports and is a great ambassedor for the sport of fishing.

My vote goes to SHORTDRIFT.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

welp... talk about yer landslide victory... but dude has proven his commitment to sportfishing and the conservation of wildlife and environment over and over again..... that is the essence of a world class sportsman........ notch another vote for shortdrift


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishingredhawk. That man is a serious fishing machine. He had a hot girlfriend? Just kidding man!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm voting for Truck. He has posted the best pictures of his girl fishing buddies that I have ever seen !!!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

mark me down for shortdirft.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Tally another for Shortdrift here.

Most enjoyable posts- with real thoughts,insight,flow and correct spelling!

If he aint got nothn' thoughtful to say- he don't say it, or does so kindly anyhow  .

He went outa his way last winter to come by and greet me while at a show. I had never met the man and was flattered with his personal introduction.

Every pic I have seen of him he's ALWAYS SMILING.

Get 'em Short!!! I hope we get the chance to actually have a conversation this year!!!

Nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Another one for Shortdrift  WB


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Based on his posts , since I have not had the pleasure of personally meeting him, I would endorse Mr. Shortdrift. 

Now if it was tackle buyer of the year DaleM or my broke self would be giving anyone a run for thier money.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Was glancing through the posts and only see two members with OVER 3000 posts. I know theres ALOT of men here that have put the effort forth on alot of info and such but just think those kinda guys are hard to come by! How many members have over 3000??? Ive been here 2-3 years and thought I was a die hard. WOW! They make me look like a green horn.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Shortdrift


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

If I had to narrow the list down to only one person, It would have to be *SHORTDRIFT ! ! ! *

This man is a true sportsman. He is a wealth of knowledge about many species, and is not afraid to share that information with others. He is always one of the first ones to say "Congrats" in good times , and offer words of encouragment during rough times. Heck...he even offered to take my big behind out on the lake with him one day, not knowing me, other than from my posts on the web-site. I look foreward to getting the chance to take you up on that offer one day, as I know that I would be able to learn much from that experience.

My second place vote would have to be split between JJLundy & Wannabitawerm


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Another vote for Shortdrift


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

cheers to SHOREDRIFT!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> C.M.O. for AOY...


LOL....Tryin' to start something???  

As for A.O.Y...
I'd say either Shortdrift or Tigger.
Those men know their stuff that's for sure!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I vote for Shortdrift.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with crowd Shortdrift all the way!!


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Shortdrift for A.O.Y.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

I go with fishslim. Good fisherman, Keeps us all updated


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I vote for Misfit. Rick is a true asset to this website. He brings much knowledge, regular reports, common sense and a great sense of humor.

Mike


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Shortdrift was a big help when i was buyin' my boat. He is loaded with knowledge.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Surely Shortpants is outstanding in his field. In fact, if you drive through the Medina area, you're likely to see him out there, standing in his field....... I agree, Shortlegs is one of the best!!! He's got my vote. (do we have to deal with CHADS in this voting process?)


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

#1 Shortdrift overall
#2 Bait Dave for Erie fisher-people
#3 Stoshu for the shore fishing-people
...


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

my vote is for johnboy111711. He is knowledgable about a lot of different areas and lakes.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I would like to split my vote - LittleMiamiJeff and LMRsmallmouth helped a lot of folks do well on the great smallmouth fishery in SW Ohio forum.

Since I cannot split it, I'll go with LMJ.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember you can only vote for one member. If you vote for more than one you will void your vote, and we don't want anyone to miss a vote. Thanks.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Chalk up one for Shortdrift!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Even though Kgone is mypartner.... and I was AOTM in Sept.... and Dave has been Great to us....


I will lobby next year for us...... but this year......

..im voting *for ShortDrift*...a class act..one Heck of a versatile fisherman...a fellow pollack..and " THE YODA of OGF" thats my nick name for him.... no offense i hope... that how i refer to him..... Nuthin but nuthin of respect...



FRank.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

KSU flash! for steelhead know-how


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Fugawri7. He has helped numerous people on the forums with suggestions about fishing and trolling. He has always been extremely polite and helpfull.
He actually took a complete Saturday to come over my house, (never meeting me yet) and replace a complete back door and frame to my garage knowing I couldn't do anything to help because of my broken elbow.
Guess what? He wouldn't take ANYTHING in payment from me at all. 

So, my vote is for Brian, AKA; FUGAWRI7

Thank you again,

I'm done.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Angler of the Year

Let me first to say, I want to take this opportunity to mention more than one name. Hence my vote will not be counted, and thats ok. I just want to acknowledge a few people that I feel are worthy of such a title of Angler of the Year

The names below are in no particular order, and none of them are either higher or lower in my eyes.

*Reel Lady * is the first one that comes to my mind. Many of you know her, and many dont. She has a passion for fishing, and has taken her passion to the next level of going on the pro womans bass circuit. I have fished with Marcia as well as followed her progress throughout the year in the tourney. She is an inspiration to not only me but too many others. Her passion of the sport is very noticeable when you meet her. She is always willing to give back to others, and always has fun while fishing. 

*Archman* is one of our Northeast Ohio guys that has a passion for Steelhead fishing. Joel is always taking others under his wing to get them on fish. I cant count the number of times there are posts thanking Joel for him taking them out for a day of steelhead action. Whether or not they catch fish, I am sure Joel entertains them along the way. Joel is a very good fisherman and is always willing to help out others that are new to the sport. If it werent for Joel, I dont believe I would have gotten into the Steelhead fishing as much as I have. 

*Fish On * is the best Steelhead fisherman that I personally have ever come into contact with. Joe is an excellent fisherman, as well as a family man. Joe is more than happy to share a spot on the river with you, and if youre not catching fish, I am sure he would give you his spot. Joe has always shared a lot of information about his passion of fishing and how he catches fish. Joe is the one whom elevated my steelhead knowledge to the next level. All the way from rigging to reading maps, to how to do all the leg work to find good stretches of river. If it werent for Joes kindness to share his knowledge with me, I know I wouldnt be where I am today in regards to my knowledge of steelhead fishing. 

*Exexec* is one of those guys that you either love or hate. I personally think John is a very nice guy once you get to know him. He is always willing and wanting to take others fishing with him. He has a passion for both Erie fishing as well as his beloved crappie. If John has GPS numbers to a spot and you want them, he will gladly help you out. If you needed a helping hand and you lived around him, he would be over to lend a hand. John would much rather see you get that monster crappie, just so that he could see that smile on your face. 

*Johnboy* is probably the most eager to learn everything about fishing. Johnboy is one heck of a fisherman. He can take me to school every single day. He can out fish the best of ice fisherman, he can catch a bass where nobody would ever think there was one, and he can come up with some of the most innovative rigs for catching fish that I have seen. Johnboy one of the nicest guys that I know. Aside from being good fisherman, Johnboy is also very active in the OGF community forums. If you dont see Johnboys repies on posts, your just not lookingHe is very knowledgeable about many facets of this sport, and is always willing to share some information to help others out. Johnboy is also just a genuinely nice guy. It is a pleasure to hang around John and fish with such an eager and intelligent gentleman.

*Txtransplant* might actually give you the shirt off of his back if you truly needed it. Gene is passionate about the sport, he is always willing to help others out. He gives me beer when I go over to his house to visithahaand whenever he has an empty seat in his boat he isnt shy about asking others if they would like to join him in an evening of fishing. Gene is never a quitter, and fishes hard when he is on the water. Gene has helped me out in many ways, from both sharing info about where the fish are, to what to use to catch those pesky fish at Portage Lakes. Gene has become personal friends to not only me, but to many others out there in the OGF family, and I think all of you can confirm that Gene is one hell of a nice guy.

*Leeabu * is the master at creating a pike and bass bait that is top notched. I get more mad now that I lost a Leeabu lure than I do if I loose the actual fish. Larry is the most knowledgeable gentleman that I personally know in regards to Mogadore Res. He can catch bass all day long, regardless of how hot or cold or cloudy or sunny it is. He is a very nice guy, very willing to help you out, and I have had the pleasure of fishing with him. I have learned a lot in regards to fishing for bass from Larry and I appreciate all that he has shown me. Larry is a top notched guy.

*Jig * could be the master of fishing West Branch. Jig is the one that does all night fishing bonanzas at the lake, and he produces fish. He is also more than happy to take you along and show you how its done. I remember Jig donating a lot of money to me for the Mark a Map Day that I ran on West Branch. I appreciated his kindness greatly. Jig has a passion for the sport, and I think it is very evident to a lot of others out there as well. I love seeing his photos of the huge walleye and many other species that he posts photos of. Jig is a one of a kind, and I am glad I have gotten the opportunity to meet such a helpful gentleman

*Ruminator* I cant vote for, but it doesnt matter really, I voted for way to many abovehaha.Rumi is the most pleasant man to fish with. I had a blast with him at Mosquito looking for fish on his sweet 3D fish finder. Yeah Rumi, that was a long time ago, but I still remember it, as well as how much fun we had. Ruminator though I havent fished with a whole lot is one nice guy, and he is always willing to share a seat in his boat. Rumi is also an owner her at OGF, and puts in a lot of time and effort with the functions that OGF puts on, as do the other owners and moderators. If you wanna go laugh and have a good time fishing and have good comradary, Ruminator is the man to lookup.

*DaleM * I cant vote for either, but I gotta say that I will never ever forget my first meeting of Dale and the fun ice fishing weekend that we had at Presque Isle. Dale is one hell of a nice guy, willing to help out others, as well as he is very grateful for others teaching him a thing or two. Over my tenure here at OGF, it has been a pleasure to get to know Dale, as well as fish with him up at Presque Isle. He is one which I had a blast with. I look foreward to learning more from him in the years to come. Dale is also an owner here at OGF, and I want to thank him as well for putting in the extra effort to keep this site a pleasant place for all of us to gather and shoot the crap. Your hard work Dale hasnt gone un-noticed, and I thank you for it.

In closing,

If it were not for the OGF Forums, I wouldnt have had the opportunity to gain relationships with many of those listed above as well as many more others on these forums. At the end of the day, it isnt about how many fish I caught or lost, nor is it about how many others got and lost, what matters most to me is the relationships I build year after year with many of you. The fish may get away, but the memories I gain from all of you that I come in contact with will never be taken from me, and I thank all of you for those such times.


flash----------------------------------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i know im not expose to reply unless it is a vote but how long does it take u to type one of your "books"


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ya shortdrift
i give him my vote


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd have to vote for Ak(Crappielooker).

The guy fishes constantly, constantly catches large fish and has been more than willing to share everything from bait to knowledge.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Boy Ksu..
You forgot to add liquidsoap to your post! 
I read that whole book looking for my name and could not find it!  (just kidding)
Sorry for making a non voting post...

If the award was for the angler who is the most full of himself it would go to archman..
Just look at his signature... LOL


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm going to have to cast my vote for shortdrift always seem to put us on the fish !!


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

It is difficult to say, with so many good anglers,and so many good people on this board, I'll have to sound off though. And my vote is...*fishingredhawk*. A guy who always is landing those monsters! Keep up the good work Mike! Honorable mentions would have to be DaleM and misfit. So many other good anglers could be right there, And most of you know who you are. You are the people who are always offering their help, time, and knowledge to help others who want to learn more. Thanks so much to those guys. One such guy is *KSUflash. *


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm going to vote for Crawdiddy. Never met him but he is always posting good information and usually has something funny to add to the threads!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i really dont feel like reading all the posts to look for my name, does anyone know if i got any votes? lol


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

my vote goes for tubuzz he is a great guy and fisherman


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm giving my vote to *Triton Bill*. He was responsible for getting Reel Lady and I hooked on Bass Fishing. ParmaBass does offer an interesting choice though


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> I'd have to vote for Ak(Crappielooker).
> 
> The guy fishes constantly, constantly catches large fish and has been more than willing to share everything from bait to knowledge.


Ditto for crappielooker. Ak, you will be missed.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My vote goes to ReelLady for having the courage to risk it all and go pro. This is a HUGE deal for someone to just drop their current established career and hit the road like that. My hats off to Marcia!

Rob, appreciate the vote, I was merely passing the gift along. I'm happy for both you and Marcia that bass fishing has become an addiction!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What happened to AK????


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

He's still around here. He won't be leaving until April or May. He should be at the Hoover outing January 1st. getting things ready for those that make the lake trip.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm still here dood.. at least til march or so..  
heh heh.. thanks for the votes, doods..


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Shortdrift, he is the kind of man I want my kids to grow up to be. Thanks for all your help on the boards. S


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Fishinredhawk gets my vote,just look at his posts.


----------



## The Old Carper (Apr 28, 2006)

Gotta be Ak. (crappielooker) Nobody fishes more and catches more quality fish than that guy. He's always been helpful to me teaching me lots of things others like to keep secret.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks ben!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i'll have to put my vote in for ak...a great fisherman and a preaty nice guy too


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Merry Christmas, all. Haven't posted in a while-my apologies.
I vote for Misfit-but I'm too biased.

Have a great day one and all


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

There are so many worthy folks out here. Each post and helpful hint goes along way in my book. It's nice to have a place where we can share our experiences, good fortune, and memories. This is the first place I look when I'm on line, and it's the last when I log off. I want to say thanks to all who have helped out with the where, when and how to....There is no doubt the people on this site has changed my life.

My vote goes to shortdrift.


----------



## budlight (Jun 6, 2004)

Shortdrift.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I cast my vote for "Shortdrift". It was a toss-up between "Shortdrift", "fishslim" and "fishingredhawk". But .... overall, "Shortdrift" is the MAN!!! His overall contributoin to the site was the deciding factor. I want to thank ALL of those who contributed to the site with there knowledge and stories! I've learned more, here, than I would've from all the magazines I've read, thanks again!!! Good luck in in "07" to all that reads this. I hope to see you on New Years Day.....Happy New Year!!!


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

Dan Adleman and Zach trouter are my vote.they know where to catch the smallies and pike on the hoga.They have the pictures to prove that the cuyahoga has big fish around kent.Sonic is the second choice.he has torn up the local lakes around kent with good bass.


KEEP YOUR INE WET,YOUR COPENHAGEN DRY AND YOUR BEER COLD.....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

my vote is for shortdrift, met him at the meeting at gander, and he's giving me pleanty of pointers via IM message


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

Most of U probly dont know Him But his name is Tom Accord i have seen him rip apert smallies and steelies and in the past 3 years he has come in 1st and 2nd twice in the samoln derby up in ontario


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

AK gets my vote, fishes and is friendly and not afriad to promote the big fish n the stream!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

MISFIT or Shortdrift! :B Along with ALOT of others! Happy New Year OGF and ANGLER of the YEAR!!!! :C :B


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

I know it wont be counted but oh well. Im not even sure if they are still members but I would vote for fastlane, and flathunter. I have meet flathunter and camped and fished with fastlane and both are exelent men. I would also vote for fishcrazy. I have meet him several times and he is nice as all get out. And although I have never personally met H20 Mellon, he would definatly get a vote from me as well. He seems like a very kind and understanding man.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I vote for anyone who takes a child fishing. Is there anything better than seeing a BIG smile on their face when they catch fish?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

so who won? who is the top angler out of the angler of the month?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Is the Angler of the year winner chosen from the 12 Angler of the month pictures? I guess that makes sense....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. As stated, the membership elects the "Angler of the Year". Site administrators or mods have no vote at all. We only count them.  

Here are the rules, in case you forgot them...


The rules are pretty simple...
1.You must be an OGF member to vote.
2.Do not vote for yourself
3.Only one vote per member.
4.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
5.Please vote in this thread (any votes outside of this thread will not be counted)
6.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote.
7.Voting closes Friday January 5th 2007. 

Same with the "Buck of the Year".

The "Angler of the Month" photo is chosen by the site administrators, and those folks get an OGF hat and sticker for being chosen, plus, they get their picture posted on our front page. 

So, keep taking those photos and posting those reports.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

MISFIT gets my vote, I have to vote for Dad or he'll cut off my beer supply, or leave me sittin in the pokey.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Shortdrift!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Being an erie guy, I gotta go with a erie guy. Shortdrift or Het. I flipped a coin and came up tails. Het gets the vote.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> Being an erie guy, I gotta go with a erie guy. Shortdrift or Het. I flipped a coin and came up tails. Het gets the vote.



    

Take that, Ron. I'm only a couple thousand votes behind ya.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Even blind squirrels find nuts


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I know a few nuts that have found a blind squirrel also   !#


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift in a landslide!
Congratulations Ron and thanks for all your contributions here at OGF.
It's obvious by the vote that you a very well respected here at OGF and rightly so.
Thank you again from the staff and all the members!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought I would open this back up so everyone can congratulate the winner...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I really can't believe how many people, Including so many that that I have never met, voted for me as well as the kind words expressed.  
I am truly humbled by this experience and wish I could express how much this HONOR means to ME, but i cannot find the words to properly say it.  
Nuff said.

Thanks and Sincerely, Ron


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hip hip.. hoorayy.. congrats AOTY..


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Way to go Shorty!!! Congrats to you.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Congrats. Breakfast is on you tomorrow.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hell the trophy fish you heft in most your pictures is enough to tell the story!!!



Shortdrift said:


> I really can't believe how many people, Including so many that that I have never met, voted for me as well as the kind words expressed.
> I am truly humbled by this experience and wish I could express how much this HONOR means to ME, but i cannot find the words to properly say it.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Thanks and Sincerely, Ron


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The weiner, by a landslide


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey at least I got one vote, next year I'm taking it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

............................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads ron, wasn't even a contest in my book.  tom.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats old man  
you're a great asset to the site with your info and sharing time on the water with others.and yes,even when you're grumpy   
now if i could just bribe you into taking me on one of those trips


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats Shortdrift...I don't think your victory was ever in doubt...you clearly have the respect of the membership...I can't wait for the day I can shake your hand and finally meet you! Way to Go!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations Ron for a well earned win. :B


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Once a winner always a winner! :B My father let me fish but my Grandad taught me. For that I thank them both. One could only imagine what Ron could teach ya! Thanks for being a member!!!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Way to go! Now you can get back to the fishing!!


----------

